# Mesquite smoked salmon



## desertdenizen (Nov 20, 2010)

I did four decent-sized salmon fillets tonight using mesquite lump charcoal and a couple of chunks of well-dried mesquite. The average temperature, according to my as-yet-to-be-tested-for-accuracy thermometer, was everywhere from 150 to 300, at times, but all in all it took only one hour to get the salmon to 170 degrees. It had a mild smoke flavor, not too strong, and the flesh was fully cooked, yet still moist and flaky. I'm still learning the ropes of smoking meats, and I plan to continue to do whatever I must do to help me perfect my craft. Oh, I would like to add I used Jeff's Naked Rib Rub to form the pellicle on the fish. The fish came out wonderfully flavored!


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 20, 2010)

Thats great to hear that your salmon came out to your liking. In the end thats all that really matters is that YOU like it.


----------



## meateater (Nov 20, 2010)

No pics, didn't happen. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Just hazing.


----------



## desertdenizen (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL! I keep forgetting to take the pics. I am hopeful I will remember Thanksgiving Day as I am smoking a 5.5 lb turkey breast and some drumsticks over hickory.


----------

